# deverrouillage du volume ipod version 1.3



## lapin001 (11 Avril 2008)

j'ai un ipod dont j'ai verrouillé le volume du son par un code que je n'ai plus il faut l'oter sur itunes mais quand je connecte mon ipod a l'ordi je n'ai nulle part des paramètres je n'ai trouvé qu'un onglét préférences avec des réglages qui n'ont rien a voir avec mon code - avis au samaritain qui peut me donner un coup de main


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2008)

Il faut réinitialiser complètement ton iPod pour cela et refaire une synchro.


----------



## troopa75 (11 Avril 2008)

pas de bol...


----------

